# Mk5 GTI Needs new ABS module - what's the procedure to replace it?



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like I'll will need to replace ABS module on my '09 gti (TSI).
It sits on firewall with ABS pump, but question is if is it possible to remove module itself without the pump?
Of course - removing them together involves disconnecting hydraulic brake lines, bleeding the pump, and all the brakes.....so a lot of work and time.
Can anybody chime in?
Is there a shortcut?
Maybe DIY....somewhere?
Thanks for your help...


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

Anybody????


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

First off, you MUST get the coding off the old module so it can be applied to the new one. If you don't do this, you will have to go to the dealer to get it done. Other than that, it is as you say a lot of brake work, bleeding and all, There is no shortcut. I would also check the Ross-Tech wiki for any special procedures required on the new unit, outside of coding.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

The actual module is possible to take off without the pump/block, it unscrews, all the magnetic solenoids will come off with it.


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

GTijoejoe said:


> The actual module is possible to take off without the pump/block, it unscrews, all the magnetic solenoids will come off with it.


That's what I was hoping for....any DIY that you know off ?
Thanks!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I have no clue, generally its extremely easy and straight forward.


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

Is anybody out there that actually replaced ABS module without disconnecting ABS pump?????


----------



## MKshots (Mar 5, 2013)

Same just happened to my '09 GTI. Dealer estimated for $2200 for changing ABS module, plus labor, the guy on the side said he can do it for $1500 with programming and labor, and also getting some new model of the module. Anyway- my vacation money is flying out from me, and I don't see any other solution, just change it.


----------



## cwyamz (Aug 1, 2012)

modulemaster.com can rebuild the ABS module for a fraction of the cost of a new module.


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

Good to know, thanks!
Still need to know if there is an easier way - other than removing ABS pump and module together...


----------



## Wrath627 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the same problem. Was this resolved?

Modulemaster cant rebuild 09's I called.


----------



## Attycyclist (May 2, 2011)

*Me Too!*

Just had to made a panic stop from highway speed (75 mph) and the tires locked up! Was able to control the skid, and slithered on to shoulder of the thruway, but I flat spotted all four of my brand new BFG's to the point in unusablity. I'm so pissed off I could spit nails!


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

Same freaking thing happened to me like a week ago! I'll call VWoA soon to see if they are going to be willing to help out. There's a video on youtube but for mk4 I think but it is informative - this is time consuming since it's in hard to reach spot but not all that complex.


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

•First, mark both brake lines - A and B - from the master cylinder and remove them from the hydraulic unit.


•Plug the brake lines and threaded holes immediately with sealing plugs from the repair kit part no. 1H0 698 311 A. 
•Mark the brake lines - 1 to 4 - (from the brake calipers) , and remove them from the hydraulic unit. 
•Plug the brake lines and threaded holes immediately with sealing plugs from the repair kit part no. 1H0 698 311 A. 
•Pull the hydraulic unit with control module upward off of the bracket. 


Removing Control Module from Hydraulic Unit 
•Set the hydraulic unit with control module upward on to a clean, level surface. 
•Remove the inner Torx bolts - arrows -.


•Pull the control module off from the hydraulic unit - arrow - without tilting.


•Slide all the sealing rings - A - on slightly over the valve domes.




•Place the control module without tilting it onto the hydraulic unit. 

The sealing rings are then brought into their end position.


•Bolt the hydraulic unit and control module together with the new inner Torx bolts supplied.

¤ A new control module may be installed a max. of two times to a used hydraulic unit, to ensure that the elastic gasket seals sufficiently. 
¤ A control module which was once in driving operation must not be installed a second time. 

Installing Control Module and Hydraulic Unit 



¤ Do not remove sealing plugs from the new hydraulic unit until the corresponding brake line is about to be installed. 
¤ If the sealing plugs are removed too early, brake fluid can leak out. If this occurs, unit may not be sufficiently filled or adequately bled. 
¤ When installing, make sure that rubber insulators are not pressed out of the bracket. 
•Installation is performed in the reverse order of removal. 
•Remove the brake pedal actuator (V.A.G 1869/2 ). 
•Bleed the brake system. Refer to => [ Brake System Bleeding General Information ] See: Brake Bleeding\Service and Repair\Brake System Bleeding General Information. 
•Enter radio code. 
•Code the Anti-lock Brake System (ABS) control module with the in "Guided Fault Finding".


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

Bump why do you have to remove the brake pedal actuator 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Thanks Sasscracker for the instructions!!



Josein06GLI said:


> Bump why do you have to remove the brake pedal actuator
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I am not sure, but I tried to bleed my brakes last year, the usual way that every car has done it for 100 years - start at the right rear caliper. They would NOT bleed, no fluid came out. Bleeder nipple was completely removed. I've bled plenty of brakes on cars and bikes and never had this problem before. So I assume there is something else in the system I was not doing correctly...Sorry for the half-information.


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

Triumph said:


> Thanks Sasscracker for the instructions!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure, but I tried to bleed my brakes last year, the usual way that every car has done it for 100 years - start at the right rear caliper. They would NOT bleed, no fluid came out. Bleeder nipple was completely removed. I've bled plenty of brakes on cars and bikes and never had this problem before. So I assume there is something else in the system I was not doing correctly...Sorry for the half-information.


It's a different sequence than the one your using. I can't remember right now but starts with front and end with the rear brakes. Never had An issue bleeding my brakes , bleeding at the calipers.


----------



## bmeskin (Mar 11, 2016)

*ABS Brake Module 09 GTI safety recall*

My 09 GTI (131K) ABS needs module, possibly a safety issue and hopefully a recall. Please post a complaint on the following safer.org (NHTSA); there are 81 complaints so far.

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...ake=VOLKSWAGEN&searchCriteria.prod_ids=483779


----------



## GNTurbo6 (Apr 4, 2015)

Recall hit the new a week ago! Still waiting on info for repair because mine just recently started lighting up my dashboard like a Christmas tree. If you had this done at the dealer you can probably get some kind of refund.
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/volkswagen-recalls-136000-autos-antilock-brake-fix-44620999


----------



## beloden (Feb 18, 2006)

My abs module just got replaced for free at VW south Charlotte! I've had a recall done 2 years ago, but later last year my dash light up, so I went to the dealership and the "not knowlageble service advisor" told me sorry we can't help you... so I went home disappointed!! But, after some research and looking up my receipt I thought the recall was not done at all, so I've messaged the service department, And then after I've received a call back from them I've stopped by on my way home from work to see what's up. So it turned out there is an extended warranty covering my abs module after recall software update didn't work! Thanks to vwsouthcharlotte and Joerg Kuehni, who actually tried, and did help!


----------

